# Should i?..................



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

saw a lovely friendly mouse in the pet shop today which was reserved, it made me want another mouse not had one for a while.

My hammy died a few months ago so i have a two level cage but the cage can be attached to another of the same to make a three level cage so i cant decide if i should get a mousey or double my russians cage????


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

it is purelly up 2 you. 

if youo have the room, the money and the time for some mice then i cant see why you shouldnt. 

im getting some multimammates and a mouse in a couple of months


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

go for it mice are ace :0)


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I love my meeces, go for it.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

meeces all the way!!!


----------

